# starting group in north new jersey



## r0ck0ut (Jun 17, 2005)

Im looking to start up a support group in north jersey. I live in Hudson county and I think it would be really helpful to meet up with a group once a week or so, ive looked high and low for groups and i found one in south jersey which is to far. So I figured id start one myself just need people to show up. I know my church usually allows support groups a room once a week. I think its a good first step to getting over SA. :thanks


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

Are you close enough to come to manhattan for meetings ?


----------



## kenny84 (Jul 11, 2005)

rockout,

hi, im in morris county. i would be happy if i could attend your group meeting. pm me if u have anymore information


----------



## r0ck0ut (Jun 17, 2005)

I been trying for a year now, the most people that responded so far are you and one other person, still need more people. If anyones interested email me at [email protected].[/url]


----------



## tizamy (Sep 9, 2004)

The NJ group listed by "rainyday" on Nov 18th
is definitely happening!

There are about a dozen people. 
Hope to see you there. I went to the last
one, it was really good. and I met some great people.


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

tizmay: More info please? When and where and how do I get more info?


----------



## tizamy (Sep 9, 2004)

Here is a copy of the flyer for the group.
If you have any questions, let me know:

Social Anxiety Self-Help & Support Group

Beginning January 15, 2006 for 10 weeks

Learn how to over come the thoughts
that bind you in a supportive,
at-your-own-pace environment based on 
the proven method by Dr. Richards & the 
Social Anxiety Institute

Time: Sundays at 3:30pm (approx meeting 2 hrs)

Place: Kennedy Memorial Hospital
University Medical Center
2201 Chapel Avenue West, Cherry Hill, New Jersey
5th floor Conference Room "B"

For Directions: http://www.kennedyhealth.org or call 856-488-6500

Everyone suffering from Social Anxiety is welcome.
This is a FREE, 10 Week support/educational group.

For additional information, please email [email protected]

To learn more about social anxiety: http://www.socialanxietyinstitute.org


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

ahh thats 2 1/2 hour drive. I'm going to try to convince my friend if she will come with me there. Can that 856-488-6500 number be called to find out if the meeting is canceled? Because it would suck for me to drive that far and findout a meeting was canceled.


----------



## tizamy (Sep 9, 2004)

You can e-mail the facilitator of the group (Sam) at [email protected]
or [email protected] let him know you are interested
in coming and he will make sure you are notified. Hope to see you
there.


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

I remebered there will be one in Queens starting in Saturday too which is closer to me. So i'll be going to that one instead. I already got permission to come.


----------

